# Ibook 900 14".faux contact ecran ou carte graphique!!!



## geminiskool (16 Août 2007)

SALUT A TOUS

(jsui un ptit nouveau ici et jtrouve ce site top,top,top...)

voici mon problème.
Je viens de récupérer un ibook g3 900. il tourne très bien, tout roule mais il a un problème qui m'oblige à ne plus pouvoir le déplacer (aucune utilité pr un portable).
si je referme ou ré-ouvre l'écran 9 foix sur 10 il plante (freeze). je pense qu'il y a un faux contact entre l'écran et la carte graphique car selon la position de l'écran, au démarrage celui ci fonctionne ou pas.
lorsque l'écran ne s'allume pas, la bécane démarre normalement car je peut changer le volume et l'éteindre normalement.
SI j'ai le malheur de toucher l'écran trop brusquement ou si j'appui trop fort sur le mac en lui même (au dessus du clavier) l'écran grésille sur le coté droit, ou noir ou..... et le mac géle. le plus bizarre c'est quand meme que le mac freeze (apparament juste un pb d'écran???)


autre constat; dans la console (systeme.log) j'ai de tps en tps ca: 
Aug 16 17:31:10 localhost kernel: ATIRadeon::submit_buffer: Overflowed block waiting for FIFO space.   Have 4, need 6. RBBM_STATUS 0x80010140. VAP_CNTL_STATUS 0x00000002,
pourtant rien dans l'AHT.


ca peut venir des cables (ou nappes) de l'ecran au clavier, broyé par le temps???
la carte graphique des ibook est elle intégré a la carte mere ou elle est a part???
Vos avis svp???????

merci a tous


----------



## Trompe la Mort (17 Août 2007)

geminiskool a dit:


> ca peut venir des cables (ou nappes) de l'ecran au clavier, broyé par le temps???
> la carte graphique des ibook est elle intégré a la carte mere ou elle est a part???
> Vos avis svp???????
> 
> merci a tous



Bonsoir !
Ça ressemble méchamment à un faux contact de la puce vidéo, problème fréquent sur les iBook G3, non ?

Si tu attrapes l'iBook de chaque côté du Trackpad, et que tu "tords" la coque vers le haut, est-ce que ça fonctionne mieux ?


----------



## pacis (17 Août 2007)

cherche freeze :

- ici
- www.powerbook-fr.com
- www.macbidouille.com


----------



## spypol (17 Août 2007)

J'ai exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me sur mon powerbook G4 15'.
Je suis all&#233; voir un sav, ils veulent rien faire, la carte (graphique, video, m&#232;re....) est d&#233;fectueuse....mais je pense que c'est aussi un faux-contact quelque part.
J'ai essay&#233; aussi avec un &#233;cran externe, &#231;a marche pas non plus.
Par contre j'ai remarqu&#233; que quand l'ordinateur avait chauff&#233; pendant assez longtemps, apr&#232;s red&#233;marrage, l'&#233;cran s'alumait..
Voila voila


----------



## geminiskool (17 Août 2007)

merci pour vos reponses.
diagnostique pas trés bon: pb carte graphique.....je vais pas me prendre la tete des jours dessus, je vais le rendre a son proprietaire.

merci a+++


----------



## georgesabitbol (22 Août 2007)

Salut,

Pour info, ça me rappelle un problème de série que j'ai eu il y a 2 ans sur la même machine... Carte mère grillée, heureusement remplacée gratuitement.

Pour savoir si les numéros de série correspondent aux ibook défectueux, jette un oeil à: http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ibook/faq/

Mais bon, apparement il faut se dépêcher...


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2007)

georgesabitbol a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour info, ça me rappelle un problème de série que j'ai eu il y a 2 ans sur la même machine... Carte mère grillée, heureusement remplacée gratuitement.
> 
> ...



Ben ils n'ont pas voulu reprendre celui de ma soeur qui est défectueux depuis un mois ...

Je veux pas te donner de faux espoirs ...


----------



## Pierrou (22 Août 2007)

Ouais, je suis pas s&#251;r que les iBook G3 fassent encore partie de ce type de programmes... :sick:


----------



## georgesabitbol (22 Août 2007)

Effectivement, c'est peu probable... 
Dixit le lien: *" 17 juillet 2007 : Ce programme va bientôt prendre fin. Pour des renseignements concernant l'éligibilité de votre iBook, veuillez nous contacter."*


----------



## pacis (23 Août 2007)

georgesabitbol a dit:


> Effectivement, c'est peu probable...
> Dixit le lien: *" 17 juillet 2007 : Ce programme va bientôt prendre fin. Pour des renseignements concernant l'éligibilité de votre iBook, veuillez nous contacter."*



c'est quand même une bonne nouvelle !! cela veut dire que ce n'est pas fini ....   dépêchez-vous !!


----------

